# The Northrop F-15 Reporter In Service



## MIflyer (Jun 3, 2020)

Not many people have even heard of the Northrop F-15 Reporter and fewer still even know that it actually went into service in the USAF. Here is a little article from the USAFM Friends Magazine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 3, 2020)

And here are two of the photos in greater detail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Jun 4, 2020)

I seem to recall that one of these was crashed while being used as a water bomber.


----------



## ReccePhreak (Jun 4, 2020)

I would LOVE to see an accurate 1/48 scale model of the F-15 Reporter, or even 1/72.
Larry


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jun 4, 2020)

Airmodel of Germany created, back in (IIRC) the late 70's, a 1/72 scale vac-form central fuselage, to allow one to convert the then-current Airfix P-61 (rivet-monster, yuck!) to an F-15. Such a choice would also mean having to construct the turbocharger housings. Lately, Hobby-Boss has released a decent P-61C, so some of the conversion work has already been done. 
I have been trying to get enough info lined up to make one or the other of the two XP-61E aircraft. The first, surviving airframe of the the XP-61Es was later converted into the first XF-15. Schiffer has published a wonderful history of the P-61,(Northrop P-61 Black Widow: The Complete History and Combat Record - $29.99 : Schiffer Publishing ) if anyone is interested in finding out in more detail...


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jun 4, 2020)

The water/borate bomber take-off incident went on to inspire many stories. The best of which, IMHO, was that the pilot's response in the FAA/NTSB accident report was one of the shortest ever recorded. The reports "require" endless details as to the circumstances leading up to, including, and after whatever incident is being chronicled. This short response was "Aircraft failed to become airborne." Became legendary in the pilot vs. bureaucracy fights. In reality, the aircraft was trying to take off too heavy, in hot/high conditions, from too short a runway.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a long term plan to convert a Monogram 1/48 P-61 to a XP-61E, the version without the turbos. I'll have to carve a suitable mold and then form a canopy.

Too bad we got rid of all of the P-61A and B's. I think it would have been perfect for Korea, both for nightfighting and interdiction.

Note that the USAAF officially described the P-61 as its "most maneuverable WWII fighter" so if those big beasts had ever escorted B-29's over Japan the interceptors might have gotten some surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jun 4, 2020)

Your photo above shows the first of the two airframes that were converted to XP-61E standard. The 0.50 cal Brownings in the nose were configured differently between the first and second prototypes. The first had a "box" arrangement, while the second had a nearly flat, horizontal spread. There were several other detail differences, including the canopy, instruments/radios, and so on. The second did not last long, being wrecked on take-off on an early test flight by a hot-shot USAAF pilot, who apparently ignored _a lot_ of the preflight briefing, as he "knew better"...

This airframe in your photo was the one that became the first XF-15. The operational F-15A versions were all based on the turbo-charged P-61C airframe.


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jun 4, 2020)

And as for using them in Korea, the USAF had a big issue with all sorts of deployments. P-61s would have been great for night fighter / interdiction, instead of the hastily adapted F-82s, and P-47s would have been much better than P-51s for the ground attack missions primarily being flown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jun 7, 2020)

Here ya go!
Just popped up om my search results today - 
Airfix 1/72 Northrop P-61 Black Widow + Airmodel F-15 partial conversion | eBay


----------



## Graeme (Dec 5, 2020)

AMCKen said:


> I seem to recall that one of these was crashed while being used as a water bomber.



That was the Northrop F-15A Reporter 45-59300 (c/n 3201) converted water bomber that crashed at Hollister in September 1968...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2020)

Graeme said:


> That was the Northrop F-15A Reporter 45-59300 (c/n 3201) converted water bomber that crashed at Hollister in September 1968...
> 
> View attachment 603887



I this day and age, it would be restored...


----------

